# Recommendations on a few breeders!



## nprincipe92 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello All!

First off let me start off by thanking all of you active members who contribute so much to this forum! I have learned a great deal just by combing through tons and tons of posts that everyone has made and it is greatly appreciated.

So I am looking to buy my first GSD and I didn't realize how much could go into buying this breed lol. My grandfather had a beautiful German Shepherd up until about 8 years ago and I always loved how great she was around not only the family but around new comers and other animals and also her intelligence. He has given me some good insight about the breed however he has no idea where he got his dog from as it was over 20 years ago. I myself have wanted to get one for quite some time and I am thinking now is a good time to start looking. 

Over the past few weeks I have been doing a lot of digging into the history of the breed, the differences between male/female and show/working, as well as the health of the breed. I have done this for my benefit but more importantly the dogs benefit. I noticed a few different breeders that consistently popped up on these forums so I did some research into them as well so I think I have a good feel for which direction I will go however I wanted some last bits of input before I go ahead and put a deposit down anywhere.

Basically I am looking for a dog with a black/tan or black/red coat so basically the traditional GSD look and I think I want a male but after all my research I am thinking maybe a female suits what I am looking for a bit better. Below is a summary of what I feel would be best for me:

Black/Tan or Black/red coat
Somewhat calm temperament indoors but a playful/active temperament when outside for fun/exercise
I know as a puppy it may be hyper most of the time indoors or outdoors but that is typical of puppies and I know with training it would calm down a little bit
Companion dog. I am not looking to put the puppy in shows or have it work on a farm or anything just another member of the family
Good around strangers/family members/kids/other animals
 $3,000 or less

I live in Coventry, RI and have a very large yard that is fenced in completely so plenty of time to spend outside with the dog outside. I also have the ability to work from home whenever I want and whenever I have to go into the office it is dog friendly so training/socializing early on in the dogs life will not be held back by me being unavailable. There are also a bunch of dog friendly parks/beaches that I can bring the dog to as well.

I am going on a vacation the last week of May and would like to be able to pick up my pup sometime after that so that is why I am reaching out to breeders now and seeing what litters are available. Although I have done a good amount of research it doesn't hurt to have the opinions of others thrown into the mix especially if they have experience with a particular breeder I am looking at. Like I said I live in RI and would like to be able to drive and pick up the puppy so I am open to a breeder in RI, MA, CT, NY, NJ, NH, VT, ME, and PA. I think I have narrowed it down to the following breeders (In no particular order):

Henna-C Kennels (Webster, NH)
Hollow Hills GSD (Summit, PA)
Olympia Kennels (Chester, NH)
Ryanhaus Kennel (Salisbury, MA)
Roberts Kennel Elite German Shepherds (Somewhere in the north east) 
Traumhof GSD (Townsend, MA) 
EZ Brook GSD (Nottingham, PA)

I tried to include links but I guess I cant because I am too new.

I have spoken back and forth a bit with most of those breeders and they all seem like great informative people which is only making my decision harder. So any input from this great community will be appreciated!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m not familar with the other breeders on the list but we have a dog from Hollow Hills her name is Luna. We are very happy with Luna a great family dog who is a easy dog. She is super sweet with the family and friends and aloof with strangers. Luna is incredibly biddable and a really smart and super super fast learner. I have not have did to much obedience work with her but you would not know that. She is protective of her property. We started some nose works with her and wish to continue but I know her super talent is tracking. I have two kids and chihuahua, max a gsd, bunny, and bird.our bird landed on her a few times she just pretended it was not there. We take her to many places and she just quickly adjusts. Beth matches us with the right pup she was exactly what we needed and wanted a great fit to our family. Any questions I have or anything I want to talk about Beth is always there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollow Hills is in Clark's Summit. 

I know Beth and a few of her dogs. Very knowledgeable and ethical. Supports her dog owners and dogs. Dogs have great temperaments and are healthy. If I wanted a show line, I would buy from her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are looking at a black and tan working line then I really like the dogs Amanda Homan at Warkonhaus is producing and I'm waiting on a specific litter from her for my next one. She's in State College, PA.


----------



## jawf1sh (Jul 13, 2017)

I have a 7 month old pup from Hollow Hills that has turned out to be everything we’d hoped for and more. Beth really did an excellent job picking a pup with the traits we were looking for. We too were looking for a dog a little more laid back and that is Gibson to a tee. He’s still a pup and has high energy, but he’s very content to just crash and hang out with us. He’s also incredibly smart. I really wanted a red/blk pup, but when Gibson came available and had the right characteristics, I went with Beth’s advice and jumped at the chance to add him to the family.


----------



## jawf1sh (Jul 13, 2017)

This is a picture I just took today.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Henna C has nice looking dogs. I'm not sure how the after the sale support is. That is very important to me. 

I talked to Pat at Ryanhaus. I really liked her and got a good feeling from her. I ultimately went with someone else due to timing. I would seriously consider Ryanhaus. 

Good luck.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It looks like you want a showline puppy....

Traumhof is not too far from you, was active in herding, and after suspending breeding for a while through a divorce, I believe she is breeding again....she was well thought of from everyone in the breed/area prior to the divorce....


Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Since you insist on Black and Tan, I would seriously consider Eichenluft Kennel near Harrisburg,Pa.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry, not allowed. Post in private.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might check out Jen Ciriello in NH

German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Dogs, Pups, New Hampshire, GSD, Shepherd, USCA, Schutzhund, IPO, Showline, Working Line, Massachusetts, Shepard, Breeder, Puppies

https://www.facebook.com/kenneldero...eline_context_item_source=517652680&pnref=lhc

Molly at Eichenluft does currently have black/tan puppies available. But you should talk to all of the breeders and make a decision based on what you want and your trust in that breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wolfstraum said:


> Sorry, not allowed. Post in private.


Why??? It is a fact that is published by AKC.....just that. 


OK - how about - before buying a puppy from previously recommended breeders check with AKC to be sure they are in good standing.?????? And ask if dogs have recently been transferred to another name.


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kysarah Shepherds in NH has American lines and currently has some available. Frank is a good guy.


https://www.facebook.com/Kysarah-Sh...2uLILngPGec1buoheS-ofbSVDgiWJhnbSUfsJO0JQv9cg


----------



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Sorry, not allowed. Post in private.


I will be the first to say that I do not approve of breeder bashing. I don't even like to use the deragotory terms often used ad nauseum to label breeders unethical. That being said, when there is posted an incontrovertible fact regarding a breeder, though it be negative, I fail to see how that is breeder bashing.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

One sided argument...then you get into the whole can of worms that is when do you stop allowing the back and forth that inevitably ensues....PM works, use it...


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

nprincipe92 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> First off let me start off by thanking all of you active members who contribute so much to this forum! I have learned a great deal just by combing through tons and tons of posts that everyone has made and it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi nprincipe92, I am in similar situation now. Can you share if you have found your new puppy and from where?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I just got a 9 week old male from Grunwald Haus from the grisu/Rozalia litter and I’m very happy. They are in RI


----------



## nprincipe92 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Pup Found*

Hi everyone, just following up on my original post. i ended up going with Bev from Von Den Brookfields Shepherds in New Braintree, MA. I have had Cali (female) since September. She is coming up on 10 months and I couldn't ask for a better pup! I will be getting another one come spring 2020 and will absolutely be getting another GSD from Bev.


----------

